# ISPConfig 3.0.0.7 Beta released



## Till (21. Sep. 2008)

ISPConfig 3.0.0.7 Beta is available for download. This release is
for testing only, it is not for production use.

ISPConfig 3 is a new Hosting Control Panel rewritten from scratch. ISPConfig 3
is not a direct update for ISPConfig 2. Do not install it on a ISPConfig 2 server.


Features of ISPConfig 3 compared to ISPConfig 2
-----------------------------------------------------

- Support for virtual mail users
- Support for virtual FTP Users
- Support for multiple Servers
- Support for splitting of services to multiple servers
  (Database, web, FTP and DNS can be on different servers).


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software itself can be downloaded here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.0.7-beta.tar.gz

ISPConfig 3.0.0.7 Beta is also available as ready to run VMWare virtual
machine based on Ubuntu 8.04 (Jeos).

Download of the VMWare image:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig_3.0.0.7_ubuntu_jeos_804.zip (approx. 600 MB)

When you run the vmware image the first time you will be asked to keep
or create a MAC address. Select "keep", otherwise the networking wont work.

The root password of the VM is set to "ispconfig", the IP address is
192.168.0.105 and has to be reconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
to meet your network requirements. The ISPconfig Interface login is:

http://192.168.0.105:8080/

User = admin
Password = admin.


Changes:
--------------------------------------

- Added support for openSUSE 11.0
- Added support for Fedora 9
- Added support for CentOS 5.2
- Added russian translation.
- Updated Dutch language files. Many thanks to Hans for the translation.
- Addad a function to disable poip3 and imap per user account.
- Disabled spam and virus notifications for the admin user. Can be overridden by the policies in mysql.
- Added a keepalive script to keep the session alive as long as the browser window is open.
- Added a tools module.
- Added a form to change the language and password of the current user.
- Added translation functions for the tabs of forms.
- Network Configuration through the ISPConfig interface for debian and compatible linux distributions.
- Disabled suphp_UserGroup directive by default to make the setup compatible with the suphp compile options from most linux distributions. If you want some extra security, enable this directive again and recompile mod_suphp with the the option --with-setid-mode=paranoid
- Users can reset their login password now. The password is sent by email to the email address listed in the client account settings.


- Many bugs were fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=12&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with a SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please have a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

This is a Beta release and we invite everone to report bugs. Bugs can be either reported
in the ispconfig forum (preferaböe to this forum thread) or you sign up for a account
in the ISPConfig bugtracking system and sent a email to dev[at]ispconfig[dot]org with your
bugtracker username and and the request to activate your user. Due to massive SPAM problems
we had to dectivate the automatic activation of bugtracker accounts.


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian 4.0 (Etch).
- Ubuntu 7.10
- Ubuntu 8.04
- OpenSuSE 11 (experimental)
- CentOS 5.2 (experimental)
- Fedora 9 (experimental)


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt)
which are inside the ISPConfig-3.0.0.7-beta.tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run these commands on the shell:

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.0.7-beta.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3.0.0.7-beta.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
rm -rf /tmp/ispconfig3_install
rm -f ISPConfig-3.0.0.7-beta.tar.gz


----------



## Quest (22. Sep. 2008)

Update durchgeführt, und schon die erste Frage:
Was genau versteckt sich in System hinter Software Repositories?
Da kommt bei mir nur "Ajax request was not successfull"


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2008)

ISPConfig erhält ein eigenes Paket Management System für addons. Das ist aber noch nicht komplett implementiert in der aktuellen Beta.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Sep. 2008)

1. Reicht ein update des svn ?

2. Ubunto 8.10  Mail Probleme und php konntest du nachstellen bei dir und wurden behoben ?

3. Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit !


----------



## planet_fox (22. Sep. 2008)

> 1. Reicht ein update des svn ?


Ja Reicht



> 2. Ubunto 8.10  Mail Probleme und php konntest du nachstellen bei dir und wurden behoben ?


Funktioniert


----------



## Quest (26. Sep. 2008)

Ich hab in der 3.0.0.7 jetzt ein Problem, das offensichtlich auch schon in der .0.6 bei jemand anderem aufgetreten ist:

Ich zitiere meine mail.warn


> Sep 26 15:54:10 server1 amavis[13112]: (13112-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
> Sep 26 15:54:11 server1 amavis[13112]: (13112-01) (!!) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
> Sep 26 15:55:46 server1 amavis[13876]: (13876-01) (!) ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory, retrying (2)
> Sep 26 15:55:52 server1 amavis[13876]: (13876-01) (!!) ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 48) line 268.
> ...


Und das Socketfile ist tatsächlich nicht da.

Habe jetzt schon alles ausprobiert was ich im Netz und hier im Forum dazu gefunden habe.
Ein Upgrade gemacht (debian etch)
amavis neu gestartet
ClamAv neu gestartet
nochmal ein Update vom Trunc gemacht

Hilft leider alles nix, Mailmäßig bin ich momentan abgeschnitten.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Was könnte ich noch versuchen?


----------



## Quest (26. Sep. 2008)

Dieser Auszug aus freshclam.log könnte dafür evtl. auch noch interessant sein:



> Received signal: wake up
> ClamAV update process started at Fri Sep 26 14:57:58 2008
> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
> WARNING: Local version: 0.90.1 Recommended version: 0.94
> ...


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Ok. Das ist kein Problem mit ISPConfig sonderm dem Clamav von Debian, der total veraltet ist.

Füge die Folgende Zeile zur /etc/apt/sources.list hinzu:

deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile sarge/volatile main contrib non-free

dann:

apt-get update
apt-get -u upgrade

um das aktuelle 0.94er Clamav zu installieren.


----------



## Quest (26. Sep. 2008)

Kommt leider noch ein weiterer Fehler wenn ich clamav-daemon jetzt starten will:



> server1:/usr/local/ispconfig# /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon restart
> Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon: line 92: kill: -14054 13900 13082 13012: arguments must be process or job IDs
> failed!
> Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd ERROR: Parse error at line 46: Unknown option PhishingScanURLs.
> ...


Sagt dir diese Option etwas? 
Fehlt da noch etwas, damit diese Option funktioniert?
Oder kann ich die Option einfach aus dem Configfile entfernen?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Option einfach entfernen. Die beiden darauf Folgenden kannst Du auch glich mit entfernen.

Führe bitte dann nochmal den Folgenden Befehl aus und poste den Output:

apt-get update


----------



## Quest (26. Sep. 2008)

Scheinbar war die Ausgabe zu lang für die Datenbank...
Er fragt die diversen Quellen ab und sonst ist nix auffälliges dabei.
Ersatzweise hier der Inhalt oben genannter Quellendatei:


> deb      ftp://mirror.hetzner.de/debian/packages  etch          main contrib non-free
> deb-src  ftp://mirror.hetzner.de/debian/packages  etch          main contrib non-free
> 
> deb      http://security.debian.org/              etch/updates  main contrib non-free
> ...


Was mir aufgefallen ist: Clamav war immernoch in 0.90 installiert. 
Habe Update versucht auf 0.92 (neueres war nicht vorhanden) -> gescheitert
Habe Entfernen und Neuinstallation von ClamAV 0.92, danach 0.90 versucht -> gescheitert

Jetzt sitze ich momentan also komplett ohne clamav da


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Das Repo hat die 0.94. habe sie heute gerade auf einem Server installiert. 
Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

apt-get upgrade


----------



## Quest (26. Sep. 2008)

Ich danke dir wiedermal für deinen super Support Till.
Diesmal habe ich mir leider beim Ausführen deiner Ratschläge selbst ein Bein gestellt.
Der Fehler war hier:
deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile *sarge*/volatile main contrib non-free 			 		
Da ich Debian Etch habe muss das natürlich so aussehen: 
deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile *etch*/volatile main contrib non-free 			 		
Ich habe also die 0.94 nur deshalb nicht gefunden, weil das Repository gar nicht als Quelle herangezogen wurde.

Jetzt passt wieder alles und der Server läuft wieder ohne Probleme.

Danke dir nochmal vielmals für deine Bemühungen!

PS: Die Ausgabe sieht jetzt natürlich so aus:


> server1:/usr/local/ispconfig# apt-get -u upgrade
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Sorry, ich wollte eigentlich auch die URL für etch posten, habe mich "verkopiert"


----------



## planet_fox (27. Sep. 2008)

hast du ne url für ubunto auch ?


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2008)

Mir ist kein volatile Repository für Ubuntu bekannt. Vielleicht funktioniert auch das Debian Etch Repo. Könnte aber auch sein dass es dein Package Management durcheinander bringt 

Ansonsten musst Du mal versuchen, Deinen Clamd zu debuggen. Ertsmal clamd und freshclam neu starten und dann sehen was er ins syslog schreibt. Wenn er immer noch nichts geht und auch nichts im syslog steht, müsstest Du mal das logging in der clamav Konfiguration einschalten.


----------



## JeGr (29. Sep. 2008)

Man kann das etch volatile repository ohne große Probleme auch unter Ubuntu 7.10 und 8.04 nutzen (zu anderen Versionen kann ich nichts sagen). Ansonsten ist die andere Möglichkeit an eine aktuelle Version von Clam und Konsorten zu kommen auch, die Quellen von testing und unstable einzubinden und dann mittels Package Tagging diese niedriger zu priorisieren und gezielt nur clam und bspw. amavis oder spamassassin zu wählen.

Ansonsten hat Ubuntu ein Clam-eigenes Repo das neuer sein sollte in den Backports, da hatte sich aber zu 0.94 release nichts getan, deshalb sind wir mit unserem Ubuntu Server auch wieder auf das Debian-Volatile geschwenkt.



> The Ubuntu backports repository will contain the newest clamav version that has been at least lightly tested to work with that version. These packages can be installed by enabling the backports repository in your system. These are official Ubuntu packages and supported by community developers.


----------



## planet_fox (29. Sep. 2008)

also deb etch Packete einbinden oder beide ?


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2008)

Beide würde ich auf keinen Fall einbinden. An Deiner Stelle würde ich es mal mit den Etch Paketen versuchen.


----------



## JeGr (30. Sep. 2008)

Ubuntu schreibt, zuerst mit den Backport Paketen versuchen. Wenn die nicht aktuell genug sind, würde ich auch darauf pfeiffen und die etch-volatiles nehmen.


----------



## Quest (7. Okt. 2008)

Kann es sein, dass...

... es noch keine Übersicht über verbrauchten Traffic gibt?
... per Fetchmail konfigurierte Mailkonten noch nicht automatisch abgefragt werden?


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2008)

> ... es noch keine Übersicht über verbrauchten Traffic gibt?


Für den Mail Traffic gibt es eine Übersicht, für anderen Traffic nicht.



> ... per Fetchmail konfigurierte Mailkonten noch nicht automatisch abgefragt werden?


Bei mir funktioniert es. ISPConfig 3 verwendet aber nicht fetchmail sondern getmail.


----------



## Quest (8. Okt. 2008)

Stimmt, so hieß das Tool dahinter.
Ich hab mich nur am Admin-Interface orientiert, da gibt es ja den Punkt "Fetchmail".
Hast du eine Idee wie ich herausbekommen kann, warum er die Mails nicht abfragt?


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2008)

Steht denn irgend was im mail log und bist Du sicher, dass getmail installiert ist? (which getmail)


----------



## Quest (8. Okt. 2008)

> server1:~# which getmail
> /usr/bin/getmail


Ist also wie es aussieht installiert.

Die mail.log habe ich mal nach dem Hostnamen, auf dem ich Mails abrufen möchte durchsucht. Taucht nirgends auf.
Gleiches gilt für die .err und die .warn


----------



## Quest (8. Okt. 2008)

Hab mir jetzt gerade den Aufruf in der crontab des Users getmail angeschaut.
Da werden ja sämtliche .conf-Files in /etc/getmail abgearbeitet.
Der Haken ist: da sind keine!
Sollten die von ISP geschrieben werden?
Wenn ja, von welchem Systemuser? 
Dann könnte ich überprüfen, ob der User in das Verzeichnis schreiben darf.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2008)

> Sollten die von ISP geschrieben werden?


Ja.



> Wenn ja, von welchem Systemuser?


Die werden vom root User geschrieben.


----------



## Quest (9. Okt. 2008)

Na der darf natürlich in das Verzeichnis schreiben.
Korrigiere: dürfte eigentlich
Tut er ja leider nicht. 
Ich lege über Fetchmail im ISPConfig die Abholung an, aber ein File dazu wird nicht angelegt.


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2008)

Ansonsten kannst Du nur versuchen das zu debiggen (ich habe dazu mal was im eveloper Forum gepostet) oder aber Du trägst es im Bugtracker ein.


----------



## Quest (10. Okt. 2008)

Habe es mit debuggen nach deiner Anleitung versucht.
Nach dem Auskommentieren der Crons habe ich eine neue Abholung im Interface unter Fetchmail eingetragen und das Shellscript gestartet.
Dabei kommt leider nur das heraus:

```
server1:~# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
10.10.2008-11:10 - DEBUG - No Updated records found.
finished.
```
Dann füge ich diesen Fehler mal dem Bugtracker hinzu.

Edit: Ups, darf ich mit User "Quest" ja noch gar nicht...


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2008)

> Edit: Ups, darf ich mit User "Quest" ja noch gar nicht...


Habe Dich jetzt im Bugtracker freigeschaltet


----------



## EndoMorph (14. Okt. 2008)

Hey 

Also das ist mein erster Post und somit möchte ich alle auch recht herzlich begrüßen!

Also folgende Frage:

Wird es in ISPConfig 3 auch eine unterstützung für einen anderen ftpd geben? (außer pure-ftpd der mag nämlich meine vserver umgebung nicht leiden und weigert sich zu starten.... liegt anscheinend an der fehlenden CAP_NET_ADMIN unterstützung des VServers zu leigen...)

Und wird es eine Unterstützung für andere SMTP Server geben? (Sendmail z.b.)

Wäre sehr dankbar für die Beantwortung der Fragen 

EDIT: Das Problem mit dem FTP Server hat sich mitlerweile erledigt.

Vielleicht könnte in die Installations Anleitung mit aufgenommen werden, dass man pure-ftpd lieber selber compiliert und dann mit dem zusatz "--without-capabilities" compiliert (dann sollte die Installation auch problemlos auf VServern funktionieren).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

EndoMorph


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

> Wird es in ISPConfig 3 auch eine unterstützung für einen anderen ftpd geben?


Vielleicht in einem päteren Release.



> Und wird es eine Unterstützung für andere SMTP Server geben? (Sendmail z.b.)


Exim ist geplant. Sendmail nicht, zumindest werde ich keine Sendmail Anbindung dafür programmieren, kann ja gerne jemand anderes machen 



> Vielleicht könnte in die Installations Anleitung mit aufgenommen werden, dass man pure-ftpd lieber selber compiliert und dann mit dem zusatz "--without-capabilities" compiliert (dann sollte die Installation auch problemlos auf VServern funktionieren).


Bei mir läuft es auch auf OpenVZ einwandfrei, siehe Hinweis in der Installationsanleitung:



```
VPSID=101
for CAP in CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE
do
  vzctl set $VPSID --capability ${CAP}:on --save
done
```


----------



## MasterTH (30. Okt. 2008)

Hut ab vor eurer Leistung.

Wenn die 3er Version fertig ist, bin ich gerne bereit eine Spende zu machen um eure Arbeit weiter zu unterstützen. Ich meine, andere Anbieter bieten genau das gleich an und verlangen dafür eine Menge Geld.


Eine Frage noch. Ist es möglich einem Web-Paket eine zweite Domain zuzuweisen? Also z.b. ein Kunde möchte eine zweite Domain registrieren, die aber zusammen mit seiner anderen Seite auf einem Space liegen lassen. Die nächste Frage: Wie sieht es mit Alias-Domains aus? Wie funktioniert das bei ISP? 

Die ISP2 hatte den Support für ProFTPD, wird der Support in der 3er Version auch wieder da sein? Welcher IMAP-Daemon wird dort unterstützt? Im Perfect-Server-Setup HowTo wird ja der Courier-Imap beschrieben. Wenn die Daemons die dort beschrieben sind nicht mehr supportet werden, wird dann das HowTo dementsprechend angepasst?


----------



## Quest (30. Okt. 2008)

Was du suchst sind die von dir schon genannten Aliasdomains.
Domain eintragen, dem Kunden zuweisen, fertig.
Geht auf den selben Webspace.
Trägst du keinen Redirect ein geht sie auf den selben Webspace und im selben Verzeichnis.
Redirect R ist eine Umleitung des Browsers, es wird also direkt auf eine andere Seite umgeleitet wenn er die Domain aufruft
Redirect L ist das Laden einer bestimmten Seite im Hintergrund, der User bekommt davon nicht soo viel mit.

Also z.B. 
deinedomain2.de
Typ L
Pfad: /wiki/

Diese Daten legen beispielsweise fest, dass /web/wiki/ als Basisverzeichnis für die 2. Domain benutzt wird.
Der Pfad geht dabei immer vom Apache-Root des jeweiligen Users aus, das wäre ja /web/.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen.


----------



## MasterTH (30. Okt. 2008)

ok, das hilft mir wirklich weiter.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

> Die ISP2 hatte den Support für ProFTPD, wird der Support in der 3er Version auch wieder da sein?


Nein. Vielleicht er später mal unterstützt.



> Welcher IMAP-Daemon wird dort unterstützt?


courier



> Wenn die Daemons die dort beschrieben sind nicht mehr supportet werden, wird dann das HowTo dementsprechend angepasst?


Das Perfect setup ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig 3 und eignet sich nicht als Grundlage eines ISPConfig 3 Servers. Nimm stattdessen die Anleitungen, die Du im ispconfig 3 tar.gz findest.


----------



## MasterTH (30. Okt. 2008)

ich möchte gerne auf meinem Server auch Virtuelle Server anbieten. Sprich mit VM-Ware Maschienen. Kann ich dort ohne Probleme die erforderlichen Pakete installieren? Habe hier im Forum gelesen das der pure-ftpd probleme damit haben soll

Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

pureftpd läuft einwandfrei unter vmware. Ich entwickle ISPConfig 3 in einer vm von vmware. Du verwechselst hier glaube ich openvz mit vmware, aber auch unter openvz läuft pureftpd gut wenn man sich an den Hinweis in der ispconfig3 Installationsanleitung hält.


----------



## MasterTH (30. Okt. 2008)

ich habs gerade eben auch zum laufen gebracht.

Bin noch dabei mich durch die Oberfläche zu klicken und alle Möglichkeiten auszuloten.
Wo lege ich denn die Quota für einen Kunden an?

Habe den Punkt schon selber gefunden.
Danke


Eines ist mir noch aufgefallen, ich kann die Language nicht abändern. Steht zwar "de" drin, aber die Anzeige ist immer noch auf Englisch

Habe noch einen Bug entdeckt. Beim editieren eines Clients (ich wollte das Limit ändern) kommt bei mir immer die Fehlermeldung das der Username identisch sein muss.


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2008)

Zitat von MasterTH:


> Habe noch einen Bug entdeckt. Beim editieren eines Clients (ich wollte das Limit ändern) kommt bei mir immer die Fehlermeldung das der Username identisch sein muss.


Das tritt bei mir nicht auf. Ich vermute mal dass Du das automatische Ausfüllen von Feldern in Deinem Browser aktiviert hat und der Browser ungefragt den Usernamen ändert.


----------



## Quest (4. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von MasterTH:


> Wenn die 3er Version fertig ist, bin ich gerne bereit eine Spende zu machen um eure Arbeit weiter zu unterstützen. Ich meine, andere Anbieter bieten genau das gleich an und verlangen dafür eine Menge Geld.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich hoffe für Till und das Team, dass da noch mehr so denken wie wir.
Verdient habt ihrs auf jeden Fall!
Eine Arbeit wie diese und ein erstklassiger Support (danke an Till) sollen nicht umsonst sein


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2008)

Danke 

... und hier noch was um die Mindestlänge für Posts zu erreichen ....


----------



## MasterTH (14. Nov. 2008)

Ohne jemandem Druck ins sonstiger Art und Weise zu machen, würde mich interessieren ob der Zeitplan für die 3 Final immer noch steht?

Will nen neuen Server aufbauen und warte noch mit meiner Entscheidung ob 2 oder 3, deshalb die Frage


----------



## planet_fox (14. Nov. 2008)

> Ohne jemandem Druck ins sonstiger Art und Weise zu machen, würde mich interessieren ob der Zeitplan für die 3 Final immer noch steht?


hm ich rechne derueot mal mit einer 08 beta mitte dezember denke ich also würde ich mal grob auf märz tippen 2009.

Mit Sicherheit kommt es im laufe des Jahre 2009 raus  , ICh denke mal die 09 bis Final wird nur noch kosmetische veränderungen haben.


----------



## MasterTH (15. Nov. 2008)

danke für die Infos, im März soll mein neuer Server kommen. Werde dann mal sehen wie weit die 3er ist.


----------



## bernie (3. Dez. 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Der Kernel 2.6.24 soll wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen das Modul capability nicht mehr enthalten. 

Hat das irgendeinen Einfluss?


[/FONT]


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig 3 selbst benötigt capability nicht. Capability ist glaube ich eine Abhängigkeit des FTP Servers und die werden das dann wohl früher oder später umstellen, wenn es das Modul nicht mehr gibt.


----------

